# probleme cong plist



## mantraax (27 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,

Je tente d'installer Catalina sur mon Pc mais j'ai un ecran noir avec la pomme (figé) quand je lance l'installation de Catalina.
J'ai utilisé Clover pour monter la clé USB, j'ai mis tous les Kexts nécessaires mais je pense avoir un problème avec le config plist.
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider svp?
Merci d'avance

Ma config;
CM: Asus 490-A
CPU: Intel I5 10600 3,3Ghz Comet Lake
Pas de carte graphique
Ecran: AOC 34" 21/9
Ram: 16 Go  Vengeance 3000
Stockage: M.2 2To


----------

